# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  Last one to post wins

## Mr.Zunz

Mr.Zunz Won
-Reflection

----------


## d3rrial

I win more!

----------


## Ebonesser

No? I win  :Big Grin: 
Now, can a mod please close this thread?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## d3rrial

No way, I win!

----------


## Ebonesser

Nooooooooooo!!! I win! End of story! Please close thread!

----------


## d3rrial

Noe! Not close the thread. Usually when Mod closes a thread He posts a message himself aswell, and both of us don't want a mod winning this!  :Wink:

----------


## Ground Zero

I win.

/Thread


















































































Joke, carry on.

----------


## Opirity

shut up


/winz

----------


## Skunk5

Me wins! (Fillar)

----------


## d3rrial

lol at GZ ;D

----------


## Mr.Zunz

I can win? pwetty please? :'(

----------


## d3rrial

No u cannot. Look at your name and you know why. :P

----------


## AfterMidnight

S-s-s-s a-a-a-a f-f-f-f t-t-t-t y-y-y-y
safety dance!
*instrumental*

----------


## d3rrial

ring-ring-ring-ring-ring, BANANAPHONE!

Monumental for stoneharry:

I did 10 Minutes in that stupid Tetris game! >: )

----------


## The Lex

*You all fail.
*

----------


## Confucius

I win everyone else who posts looses.

----------


## d3rrial

I win.
With posting after me you agree to gimme a blowjob. This regulation does not count for Mods /S-Mods or Admins, or anything else that can banhammer me.

----------


## Ebonesser

Nooooo! RuuuUUuUuUnnnn, FAT BOY RuuuUuUuUuUuuUUnnn1!!!111 :'(
omgpl0xlolgawd :'(

----------


## Mr.Zunz

I still win, so far

----------


## Vyre

With only having to post once, i win.

----------


## d3rrial

Guys, you know what you owe me?

----------


## Vyre

> Guys, you know what you owe me?




No. fillaaaaaah

----------


## d3rrial

> I win.
> With posting after me you agree to gimme a blowjob. This regulation does not count for Mods /S-Mods or Admins, or anything else that can banhammer me.


Selfquote ftw.

And I win  :Wink:

----------


## Mr.Zunz

No, I win.

----------


## d3rrial

I refer to my quote.

----------


## Mr.Zunz

But I still win.

----------


## Vyre

Obviously its me who won.

----------


## d3rrial

Damm, I gotta get so many BJs! Njahahaha

----------


## Skunk5

Oh yeah you like getting 'em blowjobs from boys?  :Big Grin: 

Anyway. I win.

----------


## d3rrial

Its not for my bless, its for their humilation  :Wink:

----------


## Vyre

I don't even care about winning anymore.

----------


## Mr.Zunz

but you just won!

wait, now I won...

----------


## Vyre

> I don't even care about winning anymore.


I lied.

Selfquoting ftw.

----------


## d3rrial

I don't lie when I say I win.

----------


## Mr.Zunz

> I don't lie when I say I win.


 Even tho you post we and I still win.

----------


## d3rrial

I wouldn't even need to post, because when you win, I win too.
BTW, GZ ony our blue glow  :Wink:

----------


## Vyre

I'm still going to win it, so who cares, we all know it.

----------


## Errage

Oh god, I wish I could travel back in time to the exact moment that the first person ever came up with the idea for this "Game" and before they can finish typing their stupid idea, I'd rip their arms off and beat their dumb face in with them.

WORST. GAME. EVER.

----------


## Mr.Zunz

> Oh god, I wish I could travel back in time to the exact moment that the first person ever came up with the idea for this "Game" and before they can finish typing their stupid idea, I'd rip their arms off and beat their dumb face in with them.
> 
> WORST. GAME. EVER.


NO U.(filler)

----------


## d3rrial

Just because it's a game you can't win Errage  :Frown: 
You may pwn hard on BF-H but here in this game not so much  :Wink:

----------


## Mr.Zunz

I won with the last post by Skhi!

----------


## gippy

win, me, thanks.

----------


## Opirity

ohai dar, oh im winning? thanks..

----------


## d3rrial

Opi, you're too young to win!

----------


## Ebonesser

I Agree with SkHi! And why should we care about this stupid game? We're not little children are we?
Lets stop posting anymore on this thread and be friends!  :Smile:

----------


## Sneakylemons

*I have a very large *****.*

----------


## The Toxic Deer

i also have a very large Astrix. wish it was spelled asstricks

----------


## d3rrial

lol @ Dirty Minds...

----------


## Pukka

Me wins?  :Big Grin:

----------


## d3rrial

Nope, I win  :Smile:

----------


## Confucius

> I win everyone else who posts looses.


Everyone who posted just lost and I'm still a winner kkthxbia.

----------


## d3rrial

Yes, last time I posted I lost. But now I win again  :Wink:

----------


## alj03

Until it dies....

----------


## Killalots

*I win now?*

----------


## d3rrial

No sorry Killalots I win.

----------


## alj03

I like turtles.

----------


## Mr.Zunz

I wiin moar!

----------


## Miksu

I win too >:3

----------


## The Toxic Deer

I lose  :Frown: 
(Fillar om nom nom)

----------


## Reflection

Will I, or will I not... hit close thread after this post?

----------


## [the Sills]

wins

(filler)

----------


## Mr.Zunz

I winzorz.

----------

